# Road and Track: Beetle Turbo vs. MINI Coupe vs. Hyundai Veloster



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Guess who wins?

http://www.roadandtrack.com/tests/c...-works-coupe-vs.-2012-volkswagen-beetle-turbo


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Nice review and nice result by the Beetle. The mini coupe to me looks as though they lopped off the top 1/3 of someone's head and jammed a short baseball cap down on it. The Veloster? The article speaks for itself. Photos of the Beetle and Mini's wheel reminded me that VW America has absolutely, positively GOT to go BACK to using summer tires as standard or at least optional equipment on it's supposed performance models, GTI, GLI and turbo Beetle, even if it's only on a small proportion of the cars they bring here. Then the press test cars could be so-equipped, and as well as they do now, imagine the results if reviewers were no longer able to criticize for all the things that come down to the difference in grip, steering response and feedback between summers and all-seasons. 

I actually use both of those tires in the photos - the Sport Contact 3s are on my GTI's summer wheels and the OEM ProContacts are my winter ride. It's not that the all-seasons are so bad - the ProContacts actually acquit themselves pretty well on the autobahn at high speeds as well as in snowy, cold conditions - it's just that the summers are so much better for the way these cars are tested and reviewed.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Price-wise, the MC Coupe S used by R/T is in the same league as a Golf R or Beetle R. The JWC package is a huge jump in price and even ardent MC fans think it's a rip-off. For this comparison, I think R/T should have opted the MC S hard-top with the Sports Package, which includes... 

Xenon, Dynamic Traction Control, 17" rims, stripes and white turn signals. 

(Standard features: Leather Sports steering wheel w/Multifunction, Sports seats, fog lamps, Bluetooth/Ipod adapter, On-board computer, HD radio, floor mats, different choices of colors & stripes for roof, mirrors and hood) 

As configured, its price comes to $25,250, which is more inline with the Beetle and Veloster. It has more usable space than the coupe and a softer (but still excellent handling) suspension for daily use. 

I'm not giving the Bug a hard time as I'm a future buyer. However, I do believe VW priced the Beetle ~$2-$3k too high (depending on the trim level). Why??? BMW pays _way way more_ for labor cost in England that VW does in Mexico. Their business model works on the appeal of customization (mark-up). 

For those of us who have a thing for customization, Mini leaves the Beetle in the Dark Ages. :banghead:


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Cadenza_7o said:


> For those of us who have a thing for customization, Mini leaves the Beetle in the Dark Ages. :banghead:


 Really? How so?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Chris659 said:


> Really? How so?


 Go to the www.miniusa.com site and go through a build process for a specific model 
You will wind up looking at a 'gazillion' options that are offered. My friend was building 
a JCW model and wound up at $45,000 + when he was finished.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

ridgemanron said:


> Go to the www.miniusa.com site and go through a build process for a specific model
> You will wind up looking at a 'gazillion' options that are offered. My friend was building
> a JCW model and wound up at $45,000 + when he was finished.


 Right, because of those options. It's not really the stone ages as it is VW getting real with the american public. I configured a mini exactly like my beetle, it's $10,000 more. Why? Because those options and the amount of them. I'd rather have three packages and not pay 30% more for the same car. :banghead:


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Go to the www.miniusa.com site and go through a build process for a specific model
> You will wind up looking at a 'gazillion' options that are offered. My friend was building
> a JCW model and wound up at $45,000 + when he was finished.


 Sorry I misunderstood "customization" as actually customizing the vehicle after purchase. Such as improving the stereo, rims, suspension, performance, etc.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

VWNDAHS said:


> Right, because of those options. It's not really the stone ages as it is VW getting real with the american public. I configured a mini exactly like my beetle, it's $10,000 more. Why? Because those options and the amount of them. I'd rather have three packages and not pay 30% more for the same car. :banghead:


 I don't know how you spec the Mini vs your Beetle but here's mine... 

Beetle: $30,095 ... Turbo S/S/N + DSG 

Mini Cooper S (hard-top): $31,750 + 6-sp Auto 

Both cars are the same on the important options (sunroof, sound system, Navi) except... 

-Beetle has 19" rims; Mini has 17". 
-Mini has power-folding mirrors. 
-Mini has Dynamic Traction Control that can be turned OFF; Beetle requires modding. 

... and more flexible options on colors for body/roof/mirror/stripes combination.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Heads up guys the Beetle also was the only car on "All Season Tires". So the fact that it still took it is pretty funny. 

Also they had to use the JCW, because that was the only way the cooper made over 200hp. Which is what the bar on this test was set at.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Cadenza_7o said:


> I don't know how you spec the Mini vs your Beetle but here's mine...
> 
> Beetle: $30,095 ... Turbo S/S/N + DSG
> 
> ...


 I went for apples to apples and chose a mini with comparable hp, the JCW. Option for option on my loaded turbo it's 40k, anyone in the industry or any petrol head knows the more diversified the list of options the more expensive they are in the end.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Not to be argumentative but I do drive a stock '06 MC-S Cabrio and have test-driven the Beetle Turbo numerous times as I intend to buy one. Even my MC-S Cabrio (no JCW) has more "go-kart" feel than the Beetle Turbo. The Beetle is a better all-around car (fun, sporty, spacious) and as such a better daily driver and it will be my choice for long trips. 

As for HP... HP alone doesn't make car quick around the track. 

Weight-to-power ratio... 

MC-S hard top: 2668 lbs @ 181 hp ... 14.74 lbs/hp 

Beetle Turbo: 3042 lbs @ 200 hp ... 15.21 lbs/hp 

Here's the German program DeutscheWelle DriveIt review... 





 
Sticking with HP, car A can have more HP, torque and lower weight-to-ratio and still lose to car B... Corvette vs Porsche


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

That man look's just like my ex-yodeling instructor. Took me for a cool $1,000 and I still 
don't know how to yodel properly.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

ridgemanron said:


> That man look's just like my ex-yodeling instructor. Took me for a cool $1,000 and I still
> don't know how to yodel properly.


 $1k isn't much of rip-off. I was conned into spending 3 months in Switzerland, emptied my pockets for chocolate, alpine air and all that yada yada... I yodel like a rooster.


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

*mini performance + options*

base cooper s is a good buy, options get $$$$$ fast, its nice to pick and choose and not pay for unwanted stuff in "packages" only option really NEEDED is a mechanical LSD, why do car manufactures cheap out on this!!! from a performance standpoint FWD SUX, i invested about $2000 for differential upgraded clutch billet steel flywheel and labor in my 2001 torque steering turbo jetta, the quaife LSD transformed the car even 275 ft lb torque after mods a straight launch both tires smoking, great in the snow also, expensive but best upgrade to a LAME FWD car, factory could easily do this for $500!!! NEVER FWD again


----------



## joe13472000 (Jul 19, 2004)

For whatever its worth, I own a Mini Cooper S (MCS) and without a doubt, the Beetle has a much more comfortable ride than the MCS as mentioned in the article. Regarding handling and power, I disagree with the article and my seat of the pants opinion is that the MCS is superior to both the GTI and Beetle Turbo. The big trade off and I mean big, in my opinion, is that rough ride in the MCS can get real old over time, while the softer riding VWs make much better daily drivers. 

Primarily for that reason, I'm just about ready to switch to a Beetle.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

yay Beetle!


----------

